# How does your dog react to the 'Kiss' command?



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

Mine would occasionally give me a peck on the cheek if he knows I'm going to take him out for walkies or prepare his meals. Sigh!



Edited: I should have included 'She' in the poll options. Is there any way to edit the poll options?


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Mojo will give me a kiss, ON THE LIPS, if I ask for it. He usually looks to see if I have a treat for him though


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I didn't know there was a kiss command LOL

If Lexie is close to my face while i'm talking, she'll try really hard to slip me the tongue EWWWWW i know

She loves giving kisses. :smooch:


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Katie.....smothers you with wet kisses. lol


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

We haven't taught "Kiss," but Dottie will sometimes _get your nose_ with a quick lick. So, we will sometimes say to her: "Get my nose," and she'll usually oblige unless she's feeling ornery.


----------



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

Lexie's Mom said:


> I didn't know there was a kiss command LOL
> 
> If Lexie is close to my face while i'm talking, she'll try really hard to slip me the tongue EWWWWW i know
> 
> She loves giving kisses. :smooch:



I didn't 'teach' this command til one day, I met the owner of a lovely old english sheepdog and she actually told his dog to kiss me! I thought to myself, how come i had never tried to see if this was a trick my dog could learn?


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Bailey will do anything I ask, but the 'kiss' thing... nope. She turns her head, teasing me. She usually comes back with a peck, to show she's just kidding, but has to bug me first. Her predecessor, Sandy did that every night before bed, at the top of the steps. Bailey's just 'channelling' her. lol


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

For Kali, the command is a lip smack. She responds by bumping her nose into mine.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson smothers me with wet kisses...even when I don't command him to.  But he will give a quick kiss if I ask for it too. When he wakes up in the morning he usually will try to lick the skin off my neck..."ok, yes...i love you too Carson..."


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Didnt teach that command , but Abbie and Maggie are big time kissers........... Abbie likes to get a drink first and save some water and then come kiss you so the water can roll down your arm and she can lick it off.....


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Carson smothers me with wet kisses...even when I don't command him to.  But he will give a quick kiss if I ask for it too. When he wakes up in the morning he usually will try to lick the skin off my neck..."ok, yes...i love you too Carson..."


Booker does the exact thing to my husband...must be the beard thing...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I put my face up to Tucker's and say "give kisses" he'll either stare at me or give one single lick on the cheek...lol though he has a couple of time gave lots of wet kisses... but not usually...lol


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Buttercup doesn't like kissing, which is okay cuz I'm not big on it either...she never stands still long enough anyway. Occasionally she might thwack ya in the face with her tongue while she goes leaping through the air, but only when she's really excited. Macgyver would probably slobber all over a person if he was allowed, but from the beginning I established that he was to stay out of my face unless commanded to kiss....then he just licks me on the cheek really quickly. 
Good grief! Something is wrong with me...I'm actually posting about my dogs kissing habits! :doh:  :banghead:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Before I ever had a dog I never understood why you would want a dog to slobber all over your face, but now...i live for it. I guess I turned into one of those "dog people."


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Amber kisses my daughter and husband when they ask her too all the time(sometimes in the ears, mouth, cheeks etc...or if she is not interested or doesn't want to she simply won't). 

She wasn't train to kiss though I guess it is something she likes doing. I on the other hand doesn't like it so she NEVER does it with me. I simply get the wet nose treatment. If I am sitting and she wants my attention she will find my hand and nose it with her wet nose (even if it is in my jacket pocket - the nose goes in...) she will do this as long as it takes until I put my hand on her head and cuddle her.

I did a test just now though and ask her to kiss me and she gave me her paw five times in the row :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Shirley said:


> I did a test just now though and ask her to kiss me and she gave me her paw five times in the row :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:



That's hilarious!!! :roflmao: 
Poor confused little dog!


----------

